# Heart issues with Ghrp2/mod GRF



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello guys,

i do not know if the combo Ghrp2/modgrf is the responsable, but after the injection for 20 minutes i feel the heart beat very strong, not fast but very strong that, will disturb me when i am going to sleep.

anyone had same experience?

what could be ? I thought some thyroid disease with peps, And i would have blood analisis in the next days.

but let me know if someone had have same experience.

regards


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Mate I get a pounding heart every day now....I don't worry about it at all

Eph clen dnp AAS peps reccies fcuk me it all adds up I suppose.....


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

BodyEnergy said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i do not know if the combo Ghrp2/modgrf is the responsable, but after the injection for 20 minutes i feel the heart beat very strong, not fast but very strong that, will disturb me when i am going to sleep.
> 
> ...


just sounds like adrenalin/anxiety to me.


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> just sounds like adrenalin/anxiety to me.


Maybe you have right, but it will happen every time I pin me, I feel it especially when I am going to sleep and it will disturb myself and my sleep.


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Mate I get a pounding heart every day now....I don't worry about it at all
> 
> Eph clen dnp AAS peps reccies fcuk me it all adds up I suppose.....


Yes sure I am not worried about it but it will disturb my sleep, I think anxiety is a good part of it.,...


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

BodyEnergy said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i do not know if the combo Ghrp2/modgrf is the responsable, but after the injection for 20 minutes i feel the heart beat very strong, not fast but very strong that, will disturb me when i am going to sleep.
> 
> ...


Switch GHRP2 with Ipamorelin. I've done that and the kick after jabbing is gone.


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

BodyEnergy said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i do not know if the combo Ghrp2/modgrf is the responsable, but after the injection for 20 minutes i feel the heart beat very strong, not fast but very strong that, will disturb me when i am going to sleep.
> 
> ...


same exact thing here, every time I inject and go to bed right after I can feel my heart pounding faster and as you said it slows down after 15-20min.

Simply don't think about it so much....unless your heart start beating abnormally hard/fast...


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Bright said:


> same exact thing here, every time I inject and go to bed right after I can feel my heart pounding faster and as you said it slows down after 15-20min.
> 
> Simply don't think about it so much....unless your heart start beating abnormally hard/fast...


Ok good to know that someone has same my effect so I am not crazy... 

What is your source?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

neverminder said:


> Switch GHRP2 with Ipamorelin. I've done that and the kick after jabbing is gone.


this would be about right as you will not be releasing the same amount of GH in fact a lot less as taking 2 GHRP's will not have the same effect as taking a GHRP and a GHRH....

to the OP switch to Ipamorelin from GHRP-2 this will stop these sides


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

BodyEnergy said:


> Ok good to know that someone has same my effect so I am not crazy...
> 
> What is your source?


PurePeptidesUK (100mcg Ghrp2 + 100cmg Modgrf)

but then again I only can notice this short time increase in heart rate if I lay down in total silence (going to bed) because during the day I never felt/noticed it.


----------



## MarioBB (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi! So I have the same supplier and I only feel a slight hoy rush in my face after injecting. As I'm learning with peps the sides post jabbing differs from person to person.

How long are you on peps? What effects have you felt up to now? Leaning, sleep, anabolic, skin....?


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Bright said:


> PurePeptidesUK (100mcg Ghrp2 + 100cmg Modgrf)
> 
> but then again I only can notice this short time increase in heart rate if I lay down in total silence (going to bed) because during the day I never felt/noticed it.


Yes same here even if i take a rest in the middle of the day... Anyway i will try to reduce dose, cuz ghrp2 has sat dose little less than ipa or ghrp6.


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Bright said:


> PurePeptidesUK (100mcg Ghrp2 + 100cmg Modgrf)
> 
> but then again I only can notice this short time increase in heart rate if I lay down in total silence (going to bed) because during the day I never felt/noticed it.


With theirs ipamorelin i slept well.

Now i added 2mg of melatonin and i sleep very deeply.

Full recovered


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> this would be about right as you will not be releasing the same amount of GH in fact a lot less as taking 2 GHRP's will not have the same effect as taking a GHRP and a GHRH....
> 
> to the OP switch to Ipamorelin from GHRP-2 this will stop these sides


 @Pscarb - is there much difference between the amount of GH released between GHRP-2 and IPAM or are we talking about minimal amounts?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Minimal amounts GHRP-2 has a saturation point of .8mcg/kg where as IPAM is 1mcg/kg


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Might have a look into these peptides in the next year or so, seeing as I'll be 40 in a couple of years!

@Pscarb Would you say that even someone that that didn't train would benefit as they get older from peptides such as the ones discussed in this thread?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes mate, peptides don't produce GH they release your own supply as this diminishes over the years, we produce the same amount of GH in our 30's, 40's, 50's and so on as we did when we was 20 but we release less, these peptides return the release pattern back to what it was in our 20's


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Yes mate, peptides don't produce GH they release your own supply as this diminishes over the years, we produce the same amount of GH in our 30's, 40's, 50's and so on as we did when we was 20 but we release less, these peptides return the release pattern back to what it was in our 20's


Cheers for the reply mate.

Might start having a proper read up on them then.


----------

